# rapid heart rate in puppy



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Hi and Welcome...I dont have any advice or answers, but I wanted to tell you that I hope everything turns out to be ok. What did the vet day causes this or what could it lead to? 
Im sure that someone on this forum will be able to answer your question or has had a similar situation.
We love pictures here so when you find some time we would love to see some of your pups!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I don't want to alarm you-it could be harmless-but there are reports of dogs (and I personally know of some Goldens) who have died due to a suspected defect in heart rate. Unfortunately, since it is a "wiring" problem rather than a physical anomaly, nothing shows up on autopsy. All the dogs were apparently healthy, and they died very young. In all cases, it was a sudden death. In one case, the young girl was running to her human Mom across the kitchen floor, dropped and her body slid across the floor but she was already dead. There is no suffering on the dogs part, as it is so sudden. It is not SAS, a more common heart problem found in Goldens.

I am trying to locate the article I had on this, and if I find it, I can post it for you.

Again, it may be something very different but I would at least contact a veterinary cardiologist to discuss it.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

This is from Yankee Golden Retriever Rescue. I should point out that in the cases I am aware of, the dogs were apparently healthy with no outward signs of illness or disease:

Treatment for Rapid Heart Beat 

If your dog has an abnormally rapid heart beat, you should be aware that there is a new technique for diagnosing and treating it called an Electrophysiology Study and Radiofrequency Catheter Ablation. The procedure is unique in that it offers a cure for certain abnormal rhythms, rather than simply trying to decrease the number of episodes of rapid rhythms. All rhythm medications can be stopped after a successful ablation procedure. Dogs who have heart muscle disease and heart failure secondary to their rapid rhythm are typically able to be weaned off their heart failure medications over the first two months after successful ablation. 

For more information, have your veterinarian contact Kathy N. Wright, DVM, Dipl.ACVIM (Cardiology and Internal Medicine) Assistant Professor (513) 636-4395 or her registered veterinary technician, Beth Bleas. 

TOP 

Return to Dog Health Main Page


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

Well, I admit I don't know much about things like this but I think that if your puppy was upset or stressed out that would have shown as a high heart beat rate as well. Did your puppy seem stressed?


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

Hi and Welcome

I have no experience with a rapid heart beat and I would follow Tahnee GR's advice and take the puppy to a cardiologist. If it turns out to be a serious illness and you can't afford treatment you will need to discuss options with your breeder. Also your breeder will want to know about any medical issues with your puppy.

I had a Golden with SAS, she was only given 3 years but with medical attention and life style modifications she lived to be 1 month shy of her 8th birthday. I wish you all the best and to your new puppy too.

Please post some pictures soon!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Welcome to the forum,

I agree that you should take the puppy to a cardiologist. Really surprised that the vet didnt suggest it. Especially with something so serious. Hopefully it will be something that is easily treated. And I would suggest you talk to the breeder. They need to be aware. Maybe they will share some of the expense.


----------



## T Man (Mar 18, 2010)

Thanks for the replies. In terms of a cause, nothing certain yet and going to re-evaluate the situation in a month. Vet says could be "wiring," could be physiological, and could be nothing. I have a suspicion that at the least he may end up on meds for controlling heart rate, will have to wait and see. He is happy, energetic, playful, wouldn't know to look at him that anything is wrong. Have to wait and see I guess.


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

T Man said:


> Thanks for the replies. In terms of a cause, nothing certain yet and going to re-evaluate the situation in a month. Vet says could be "wiring," could be physiological, and could be nothing. I have a suspicion that at the least he may end up on meds for controlling heart rate, will have to wait and see. He is happy, energetic, playful, wouldn't know to look at him that anything is wrong. Have to wait and see I guess.


I personally wouldn't wait, but would get a second opinion from a cardiology vet--if you state what area of the country you live, I'm sure the GRF members can recommend one, or direct one to you. It very well could be that there is nothing to be alarmed about--or that you should be concerned; but if it were my pup, I would want a specialist to advise me if my pup really has a heart condition. The add'l $$$ you pay for the expertise is going to be well worth it (IMHO).


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Hmm, I found this on a vet site, normal rates for dogs

Temperature - 100.5 to 102.5 

Heart rate - 180 beats a minute for puppies 

60-160 beats per minute for most adult dogs 

180 beats a minute for toy breeds 

Respiration -10 to 30 

and this from another vet site

3. Heart Rate
70-120 beats per minute
Larger dogs have slower rates than small dogs, and dogs that are in good physical shape will have lower heart rates than dogs of similar age and size who are not physically fit. Puppies typically have higher heart rates, up to 180 beats per minute is normal up to one year of age.


Given this, maybe those numbers from your vet aren't so bad after all.


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

If it makes you feel better, one of my goldens had a crazy fast heart rate as a puppy. He is now almost two and it has slowed down a lot but it is still on the high end of normal. He has never had any problems with his heart - it's just a little fast. 

Tahnee is an expert, so follow her advice! Any chance you live near Chicago? If so I can recommend an excellent cardiologist who you will love.


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

T Man said:


> Thanks for the replies. In terms of a cause, nothing certain yet and going to re-evaluate the situation in a month. Vet says could be "wiring," could be physiological, and could be nothing. I have a suspicion that at the least he may end up on meds for controlling heart rate, will have to wait and see. He is happy, energetic, playful, wouldn't know to look at him that anything is wrong. Have to wait and see I guess.


I don't want to scare you but Sunny acted like a normal puppy with high energy you would never know that she had a severe heart murmur. Although it's not the same problem as a high heart rate, I would take the puppy to a cardiologist ASAP just to be sure. The sooner it is diagnosed and treatment started the better off your puppy will be in the long run.


----------



## T Man (Mar 18, 2010)

Tahnee GR said:


> Hmm, I found this on a vet site, normal rates for dogs
> 
> Temperature - 100.5 to 102.5
> 
> ...


Thanks for this, yeah I was reading some of this too and it seemed reassuring. It seems like an inexact science for sure. A cardiologist is nowhere near me (four hours away) and the vet we have is recommending just to monitor for now so I'll see if it slows down in the next four weeks. I know when I compare my 12 week old's rate to my 30 week old (I know the age will make a difference), the resting heart rate is about 40 beats per minute higher in the younger one and if you put your ear to his body it is quite a bit louder than in the older one. Anyway, I'm no expert, and I just hope everything will be OK.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

I would be looking for a new Vet. The rate measured upon your visit is not unexpected in a young retriever pup. To cause the owner alarm under such circumstance wouldn't sit too well with me.


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

Did you talk to the breeder? What do they say? Have they had any problems with other puppies? Does your pup's parents have all their clearances? I wouldn't mess with heart issues with dogs, goldens more so than other breeds but it's so sad when they do have issues.

I would be switching vets anyway, the rate isn't high for a puppy and it's not fair of the vet to worry you. But, if it's something he's mentioned you may want to check into it further to make sure there's no problems. My DH had a rapid heart rate issue and it was finally fixed with surgery, but it was a problem until it was fixed and pretty scary. 

Lana


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

momtoMax said:


> Well, I admit I don't know much about things like this but I think that if your puppy was upset or stressed out that would have shown as a high heart beat rate as well. Did your puppy seem stressed?


This is where my mind went too. He may have been abnormally anxious and therefore breathing and beating far faster than he typically would.

Why not measure his respiration yourself at home? Heart would be harder (though not all that difficult), but you could probably figure out pretty easily if he's going too fast all the time or just at the vet's.


----------



## T Man (Mar 18, 2010)

*follow up*

Well, just got back from a check up with Spencer and his heart rate now at 16 weeks old is 130 instead of the 140-180 when he was 12 weeks. The vet said it has come down and everything seems normal for his age, good news considering we thought at one point we had a heart condition to deal with.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Thats great news!!!


----------



## Lestorm (Feb 25, 2007)

So pleased to hear that good news. It nice when we get feed back to what was a health concern. Now relax and enjoy your puppy xx


----------

